# *Plz Help! Hp Dv6000 : How to restore system /reformat from BIOS?



## Rosati (Jan 8, 2009)

*Hello guys, 

I picked up a laptop on ebay (doh!) and not only am I screwed w/ not being able to boot up (because im an idiot), but the screen is flickering too and will prob need a new backlamp :sigh:

But, What happened was, I restored the system , it was restoring at about 20% and I shut the notebook , figuring it would be ok....

So eventually it went to sleep and did not finish the system recovery process , therefore it cannot boot itself into XP...

So now I am stuck and do not have a windows boot CD, although I am going to install vista, i do not have 2 gb free to download it....

Can I reformat my hard drive from bios? I cant find the option to...

I am stuck , the computer is missing a "system32/hal.dll

I will try to get my buddy to give me a vista install cd and maybe run it from there....


What should I do???? Thanks for your help........ 

-Rob*


----------



## beut (Jan 4, 2009)

For HP, it should be F11 at POST, just press this key at power on. If it doesn't work, probably the previous owner already deleted recovery partition for this laptop.

You only option is contact HP and order Recovery DVD if it'a available. Otherwise, you have to fresh install OS . Be careful of OS as you have to find drivers, if it's for XP and you install Vista, you may have problem to find drivers on HP download website.

You should look on HP support website for specifications of your model.


----------



## Rosati (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey beut, 

I can get INTO bios, but need to reformat/restore from bios bc i cant get to windows......

the laptop says "vista capable" on the sticker and i am going to install a Vista .iso file.....

hopefully i can install vista from there on the cd......


----------



## beut (Jan 4, 2009)

Rosati said:


> I can get INTO bios, but need to reformat/restore from bios bc i cant get to windows......


You cannot do anything related to reformat/restore in BIOS

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...=1842153&prodTypeId=321957&objectID=c00809678

NOTE: Depending on the BIOS version, your computer may display multiple prompts during startup including F11 to start System Recovery. Pressing the F11 key on a computer with an HP factory image wiill start System Recovery even if the prompt is not displayed.


----------

